# The Ultimate Road Hunter Rig



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.tesla.com/cybertruck

No engine noise, those ungulates won't hear you coming. Even an ATV to boot!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like something robocop would drive.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The purported specs and price tag are pretty interesting on those. 

If only it weren't so fecking ugly.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty hilarious Elon said "Look it has break-proof glass!" then invited someone to chuck a metal ball at the windows... and all 3 broke.

Elon then said "Oh my F______ god".

Tesla stock immediately dropped over 6%.

LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> The purported specs and price tag are pretty interesting on those.
> 
> If only it weren't so fecking ugly.


Probably cheaper to make when you only need one linear crease per body panel from a piece of sheet metal.

LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Pretty hilarious Elon said "Look it has break-proof glass!" then invited someone to chuck a metal ball at the windows... and all 3 broke.
> 
> Elon then said "Oh my F______ god".
> 
> ...


lmao, it actually did. 6.14% today.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Does it come in camo?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just don’t trust the shatter proof windows, and carry along your charging station.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> ....and carry along your charging station.


It's going to be a long haul...






The torque is awesome. Towing would be great with an electric truck. But stopping to charge every hour? Sorry. I'll stick with my diesel.


----------

